
Cedric Dahl (Y Combinator Alumni) Says DO Not Day Trade - NatuMyers
https://freestartupkits.com/cedric-dahl-y-combinator-alumni-says-do-not-day-trade-86ca5eedc177
======
TaylorGood
My one day of day-trading cryptocurrency nearly put me over the edge mentally.
Yes I've had my share of high-risk decisions and investments in life, but that
was a mindf*&k I've never really encountered. Whatever gain I had wasn't worth
it.

